

So much for Google's Privacy Settings - pavel_lishin
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/02/so-much-for-googles-privacy-settings.html

======
elisee
Google Search seems to keep things in its index conservatively, hoping that
404 and other errors are transient.

I'm guessing the Google+ profile didn't appear in "featured links" (don't know
the proper name for the special links at the top) anymore, only in the organic
search results.

plus.google.com is probably crawled just like the rest of the Web by Google
Search (as it should be), and there is no special treatment for it, so having
an outdated result in page 3 for a few weeks after the profile has been
changed is likely standard behavior.

The post confirms this since the search result snippet image gives more info
that was available when clicking through to the private profile.

------
TomGullen
Author didn't specify how long he waited. I'm guessing not long at all. It
would be reasonable to give Google time to update it's index.

~~~
jgrahamc
There was a week between the deletion of my Google+ account and changing my
profile to not visible in search and the date of this posting. Seems like
enough time for Google to update an index of their own pages especially since
they are capable of updating the index of my web site multiple times per day.

~~~
TomGullen
The original complaint doesn't have any evidence I can see, the cached version
is unavailable, the preview is unavailable and the actual link itself 404's.

To actually delist a page from Google can take a little longer than a week, we
renamed one of our pages recently without 301 redirecting and it took a pretty
long time for it to be removed from search.

~~~
mattmanser
If you look at Google's cached result, the page is blank but if you view
source the profile's all there.

------
mvgoogler
I just searched for "John Graham-Cumming" and the G+ profile doesn't show up.

First page of results:

jgc.org

blog.jgc.org

blog.jgc.org/2012/01/gaga-2.html

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Graham-Cumming

twitter.com/jgrahamc

www.guardian.co.uk/profile/john-graham-cumming

radar.oreilly.com/jgc/

www.geekatlas.com/profile/JohnGrahamCumming

www.crunchbase.com › People

[https://theturingcentenary.wordpress.com/.../john-graham-
cum...](https://theturingcentenary.wordpress.com/.../john-graham-cumming)

~~~
eslachance
That would be because he mentions deleting it:

    
    
       It looks like telling Google to not show my profile in search results was useless, the only option was to *totally delete it which I have now done*.

------
obtu
It shows up as a normal Google result. Did anyone measure the delays for
getting delisted from the "search plus your world" results?

------
charolastrauno
You probably need to wait until they update the index.

